# Help with Baldor Drive



## Soilentblue9 (Apr 11, 2014)

Morning y’all. I just installed a refurbished Baldor 15H drive on a press. The old drive let the smoke out so I was unable to retrieve any parameters. The motor is a 10hp motor. 
There is a press attached to the main drive shaft that has an air operated brake on it. Everything runs fine and stops like it should when the stop button is pressed. Unfortunately, the operator cannot let the press coast to a stop. He has to stop it at its uppermost travel. There is a selector switch that controls the solenoid for the brake. When he closes the brake the drive immediately faults out on an HW Desaturation daily code. I’ve already played with the accel/Decel lengths like the manual says to do. Not sure where to go from here. Any help is greatly appreciated



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Can't help right now, but the better brains will be able to. However, they would need to see some pics of what your playing with. 

Get those for starters and post, and cowboy or another guru will be by I'm sure.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

On a press a motor normally runs all the time which makes this a weird fault as it generally means hardware max amps is over 400%. 

Fault can be a failed motor, failed brake controller or wired wrong brake controller or a output transistor overheating

Does the motor run?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Check the digital input connection diagram. I am pretty sure there is a coast to stop input.


----------



## Soilentblue9 (Apr 11, 2014)

The motor runs fine. Press works. Only issue is stopping the press results in a fault. 
I don’t think it’s a brake I think it’s a clutch that the selector switch controls that the operator switches to suddenly stop the press where he wants it.

Paul


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Set stop to coast rather than decel. Do you have anything hooked to the dc brake contoller on the drive? ( not the brake on the machine)


----------



## Soilentblue9 (Apr 11, 2014)

I’ll double check the drive next time I’m at the plant but I believe there was one wire on the positive and one on the negative that were internally connected to something in the drive. Came from the factory that way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Soilentblue9 said:


> I’ll double check the drive next time I’m at the plant but I believe there was one wire on the positive and one on the negative that were internally connected to something in the drive. Came from the factory that way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That could be programming or a failed brake controller built into the drive according to the fault code. See if you have a brake controller hooked up the look for a manual that tells you how to disconnect and ohm the controller to see if it passes.


----------



## Soilentblue9 (Apr 11, 2014)

Finally got back to the plant to look at the vfd. Had to turn on regen limit in the parameters and adjusted it to 15 hz/ per second. Had a feeling that would work and it did but not sure why. If anyone can explain that function a little I’d really appreciate it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Soilentblue9 said:


> Finally got back to the plant to look at the vfd. Had to turn on regen limit in the parameters and adjusted it to 15 hz/ per second. Had a feeling that would work and it did but not sure why. If anyone can explain that function a little I’d really appreciate it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Basically you have told the drive that its allowed to ignore the decel time when the dc buss voltage rises into a unsafe condition. (it is also used while running if the motor starts to be driven by the machine rather than the motor driving the machine)

You have also set limits on how much the drive is allowed to do to avoid tripping due to a high dc buss voltage.


----------

